# Feel good



## hashmatrix (Nov 18, 2011)

What should an expat , with not much friends but lot of free time be doing if he gets depressed . Should he go for counseling , jump from Burj khalifa or may be jump in front of the metro train


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't jump in front of a metro train, it doesn't go fast enough to do any damage beyond a mild grazing.

Tickle a camel's testicles, death by camel would be a fun way to go out. For everyone else that is. Make your last act on this planet, making everyone else laugh.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fresh air, exercise and sunshine all help - none of that readily available in the UK right now so you have an era tags over some of us still looking to make a move to Dubai..

Lay off alcohol and caffeine, make sure you sleep and eat properly. Speak to the friends you do have there and if y really feel bad then maybe some professional help would be worth seeking.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Read anything you like... of your interest

Join in a course to develop skill and may be get a job...

work with charity organizations 

Explore Dubai... you will find something new every time you go out...

Decorate your home with hand made embroidery curtains or similar

Gardening 

Go for free religious lectures (whatever religion you follow i am sure they offer something)

Join Free Yoga classes available allover Dubai... best way to reduce depression

Learn driving and do car hire for 4 hours a day 

Depression patients in Rashid hospital play with clay and do coloring with crayons  

Unfortunately but many in dubai are going through what you are suffering from as activities are sometimes out of budget for many...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This doesnt sound good  

In all seriousness, if someone is reaching out for help, then its usually a strong indicator that there is a serious issue. 

Have you tried joining any of the nights out? Do you have hobbies from back home that you havent quite managed to find a social group to be involved with here? Do you keep in contact with family and friends from home to have some normalcy? Have you asked co workers for activities they are doing? Best to try and keep busy but sometimes a persons chemical balance just gets off and once that happens, is hard to get back on track without some professional help.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

join some book or video libraries, look for things to do here in Dubai forums, you sure will find some like minded people to be friends with. Try also Facebook and Meetup groups for joining and find new friends or as suggested above do some hobbying or charity work.Sure will make you happy.


----------



## XmegaX (Nov 14, 2011)

Please if you are feeling that bad, call US Helpline 1-800-273-8255. 

You are not alone, and you are right with your first thought...seek counseling. It will be important to find out if you have situation depression or chronic depression, both are treatable. And let me tell ya, sometimes medication can be a lifesaver.

If you need help getting linked with a therapist, I will be happy to help.

Just an FYI, I am a psychiatric social worker ( my other degree besides teaching, lol, I spent way too much time in school)

Please talk to someone, reach out... feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

hash think about what others have suggested - some sensible suggestions other than calling a US helpline. Loads of us go through lows of living far from friends and family in a foreign land here. You need things to keep you busy outside work and to enable you to meet new people. 

Think about what you like or used to like doing. If you're not sure if it's available in Dubai post of here and someone will let you know! Loads of things going on here that aren't always well publicised. There are also a LOT of people in the same situation as you a long long way from home. 

If you make the first few moves you'll soon fall into the tracks that'll lead to a full social life and friends. Most of us expats have been through it at some stage!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ummm.... 800 numbers for the usa do not work in the uae. They have their own 800 numbers here. 

India nationals have been in the news a bit recently and I thought there was networks set up to help those in need of 'help' to help prevent the suicides. Anyone with the contact number?


----------



## XmegaX (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, so sorry  I have a lot to learn. 

Here is a list of some...

India Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines, India Suicide Hotlines!


----------



## XmegaX (Nov 14, 2011)

>>>> Bows down to The Google.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Those numbers do not work in the uae.....


----------



## XmegaX (Nov 14, 2011)

Oops. Sorry. *facepalm*


----------



## ASD1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Get something to do. I feel tired and sick of staying at home after a few days. Go to the movies. Find a hobby or make some friends.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

nm62 said:


> Join Free Yoga classes available allover Dubai... best way to reduce depression


Sorry to intrude on this emotional thread, but where can we find these free yoga classes?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jinx said:


> Sorry to intrude on this emotional thread, but where can we find these free yoga classes?


Friends of Yoga - FOY 
It is a non profit making organization... when we were young i always you to see them on bur dubai creek at 4 am  

I hope it exist


----------



## hashmatrix (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW I neva knew Der would be so much helping hands in this forum . I am so thankful for u guys . But u see I have a nice job , for which I am thankful to god , I am quite religious , I have a car and I also workout in the gym but still I start feeling so lonely sometimes and feel like there is no purpose in life any more.
Tnx for all the advice guys


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hash, how long have you lived here? Have you felt like this before in your life?


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Hash,

I saw in your last post that you're a religious person. Perhaps you could talk with your religious leader (I'm not sure what religion you are)? I know that Christian ministers will take time to listen to their parishioners and provide what guidance they can.

Also, does your religious center have non-religious activities you could get involved with? I live in the U.S. Bible Belt, and the churches here have all sorts of concerts and outings. 

For what it's worth, I've been in your situation. My cat and dog have helped me enormously, as they have given me something external to focus on.


----------



## hashmatrix (Nov 18, 2011)

@ bendougirl I was born and bought up here . No I havnt felt like dis bfor. It jus feels kinda lonely at times . Have you ever had dis kinda feeling ?

@ladynotingreen you are rite , U need something external to focus on, But I jus cant find any. Every thing I liked bfor seems to be boring . And I am not into religion too much so dos things wont help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you were born here, are your friends and family here? I think you need to find someone to talk to. Everyone goes through different phases in their lives - sometimes everything seems fine and other times it's like nothing goes right and everything is just so wrong but it concerns me that you have thoughts about harming yourself. Have you ever actually spoken with anyone about any of this?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This thread is so depressing. 

Hash, if you were born and raised here, then where are all your friends? My cousins that are born and raised in Dubai have a huge circle of friends because this is their home. Surely, you must have a few friends.

If this is a serious situation, you really shouldn't be on a forum for help. You need to see a counsellor and seek help.

Also, off topic but it really bugs me nonetheless....text speak is against forum rules. So maybe focus on spelling correctly? That's something new to do?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please get professional help!


----------

